# Pinarello chainstay protector??



## Wayne'O 75 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and have just got a new F3:13 (runout). I was wondering if people use a chainstay protector and if so what one.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

No........


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

Nope. Looks to sexy in the nude.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

I use a clear plastic film, of the type used by auto sign writers. It is easy to cut, cheap, effective and virtually invisible.


----------

